# Any kids here??



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

how many of us kids here that are avid duck hunters!! I'm 15 and I've been hunting for about 5 years now and I'm an avid duck/goose hunter...well any type of game bird will do for me if we put it at that!! I have been doin pretty good this year!! Lots of geese and ducks!! I've pry killed more geese this year than ducks, which is a first for me!!! Well any kids here like to hunt as much as I do??? :beer: :sniper:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I love to hunt as much if not more than you! :wink: j/k

I'm pretty young still (17). I really love to hunt honkers too, but my location kinda limits my duck hunting. My year is goin' okay, but last year was a lot better since my season doesn't really start until freeze up because we mainly hunt river birds. I like to get out as much as school and work permit, but I guess I've gotta pay for the habit somehow, right?

Sure is nice to see other kids out there, we need to show these old guys how it's done! :lol: Any other kids out there, post up, we need to be heard because we are the next generation of HARDCORE WATERFOWLERS.

Good luck to all in the morning, I'll be in a cornfield tryin' to pound some honks! :wink:


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

AMEN TO THAT!!!! Hopefully ill be in a field tryin to pound some crows...post how you do tomorrow and ill do the same!!!!! :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am 16. I love duck hunting I think it is the best hunting over everything I have tried. It doesn't get much better then ducks circling your spread.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

or GEESE to that matter!! :beer: :sniper:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I dunno what's better, geese or ducks....

Quacks pouring in at the beginning of shooting light are pretty awesome, but it's hard to beat a flock of honkers locked up and sailing in like the field is goin' outta style.

Hey, take 'EM, where are you from? Maybe we could hook up for a late season hunt over here by the river?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:withstupid: I like whatever is comming into my spread better


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Johnsona, i'm from Wyoming, the northern part of it. What river are you talking about...if we could get together that would be pretty awesome!! PM me with any additional info!! Thanks man :beer:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

We had a decent morning, but it was just too nice out. We only ended up with 2 birds between 4 of us. Used about 9 1/2 doz dekes, but the birds would set up and come to about 100 yards, then circle and circe, never flare, but then kept flyin' like we weren't even there. We seriously need some snow up here if things are going to get good.

Take 'em, I'm up on the Missouri River, about 10 miles below the Garrison Dam here in central Nodak. It'd be a long haul for ya, but if you're up for it one of these weekends, why not. Not much season left though, Christmas Eve is the last day. I'd do my best to get on birds, always do, but ya know how that goes.....


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I just added you to my MSN so add me and we will talk about it!! and if you dont add me send me a PM!


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Hey guys I love to hunt waterfowl. We have shot more geese and ducks this year then ever before. We have shot alot of honkers snows and ducks. I love to decoy any waterfowl especially honkers and snows I can not decide which is funner. Anyways I have msn If you guys want to add me pm me and I will get you my adress.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

so is that it...come on guys we need more kid hunters... WERE THE FUTURE!!! :wink:


----------



## extremehunter (Dec 13, 2004)

hey guys. i'm new here. 
I'm only 15, but i am an avid hunter. my saying is "if it walks, it drops. if it flies, it dies!" i don't get to waterfowl hunt nearly as much as i would like to but i still love it. :lol:


----------



## newbieC (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry for replying to this old thread, but I'm 15 and I just started hunting a lot this year. My family moved out to the river so during the goose season I would just go out and walk a ways away from my house and wait for the honkers to fly over. I bought a dozen duck decoys but I dont know how to call ducks so I only had about 5 land in my decoys this season( I like hunting the geese better anyways so I did that most of the time). I want to start bow hunting for deer out here, as I'm writing this 4 does are walking right outside my window. I also hunt pheasants and any upland, doves partridge etc... 
Cheers :beer:


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm 13. been goin with my dad since i was 4...just started shootin when i was 8.


----------



## pigeon plucker (Jan 17, 2005)

i am 13. i have been going with my dad wen i was about 5 and i had a soan of single barrel 12 G when i was 8 and at 10 B day i had a 12 g s-s and now i got a 20 g. i am well into my pigeon shooting and i go clay shooting every sunday. i have been pheasant shooting a few times. i go beating every sat. for 10 weeks well i am at the end of beating now got my beaters day this sat. i have been on a posh partridge shoot with my dad. my dad is a gamekeeper . we have about 7 duck ponds. and we do quite a bit of the duck shooting

PP


----------



## dukhunter45 (Jan 21, 2005)

Im 14 and an avid duck and goose hunter, its the main thing I hunt, you cant beat mallards or honks comein right in the dekes.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm 16 and i love to hunt also. I started probably 4 years ago, and i have loved it ever since. I think it is the biggest adrenaline rush when you can get a flock of ducks/geese to come into your decoys. I also hunt for pheasants, grouse, turkeys, and deer. Can't wait for next season!


----------



## HonkShooter (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey guys, been hunting with my dad since I was like 3 and am 16 now. Do a lot of goose hunting and starting to do some more duck hunting. From St. Joe, MI

-Joe


----------



## savageman_15weatherby_270 (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm here Curt.....


----------



## savageman_15weatherby_270 (Jan 30, 2005)

It's me Cam....don't know what happen too my other thingy...but o well.... :sniper:


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

what happened to your goosekillercam??

Well guys looks like we do have quite a few youths on here!! We need more youths on AWF!! Send me a pm for more info!!


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

what happend to all the youths?!?!? Just not talking or what?!?! :sniper:


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm 17 and hunting and fishing is my life story I'm an avid goose and duck hunter I hunted everyday of last years season

I'm also an avid goose caller and a goose call tester for my father who makes custom goose and duck calls, so I get to field test them and I get a little money in return for field testing so I get payed to hunt some days which isn't bad at all


----------



## Trigger259 (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm 13, and you could say with out a doubt in your mind, that im obsessed with hunting. I recently got into the sport of waterfowl hunting this year and love the fast action. But I must say theres nothing better than the shakes u get when drawing or shouldering on a mature deer, or bringing that O'l tom just a little closer.

" If its not that raspy old hen or that gobblin tom , I DONT WANT TO HEAR IT" - Brad Lyon[/quote]


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

You would be surprised how many youths there are on this website.


----------



## goosebustercam (Aug 6, 2005)

im here. 15 yrs old shot my frist banded honker thanksgiving morning of last fall!!!


----------



## quack attack (Aug 12, 2005)

im here and brand new. i choose waterfowl hunting over any other. ive been waterfowl hunting for 3 years now and never get tired of it even on a bad day. id rather be there than working or school. looking forward to all the early season stuff and dove and the regular. oh ya im 14.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Nice name buddy!
Glad 2 see all the youngsters getting into hunting.


----------



## SavageMan (Aug 25, 2005)

Howdy, 15 yrs old love to hunt deer with my 270 bolt acton with a simmons scope on it. i love deer hunting!!


----------



## Bowhunter227 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi 15 yrs old love to bowhunt.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi 43 here ....act like 15 sometimes :lol:


----------



## quackhead21 (Jan 12, 2006)

im 13 and have been hunting for three years im probly an experinced hunter im fortunate anough to live on a farm and know all the neighbors so i can go everywere. lakes all around me we got 1500 to 2000 geese in our area so the weekends we do some serious gunning. lots of ducks too more then geese snows come in the spring lots of them thousnads cram into our cornfeilds fun fun fun kill


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

is that you Curt? yea thats right, its MN_waterfowler from american waterfowlers. glad to see you found this one :beer:


----------

